# A hello, welcome, I'm new thread ?



## mystique (Nov 22, 2002)

I don't know if I'm in the right place, but I looked all over this bloody forum for a "Welcome to Macosx" thread and couldn't find one so I started me own. Apologies, all around if I missed it.

Anyway, I'm new to the site but not to all the members here, so I guess I'll just take a look around a you'll hear me screaming if I have any questions. 

DID I miss a new user thead? Thanks for 'aving me at Macosx.com.

Any secrets I should know about hanging out in these parts?

Any tips would be appreciated.

Thanks

Mystique


----------



## edX (Nov 22, 2002)

WELCOME MYSTIQUE!!  

well, i guess now we have a welcome thread - at least one to welcome you to macosx.com. good to see you here. make yourself at home. just follow the rules and you'll be fine. like the book says, everything you need to get along here, you probably learned in kindergarten.


----------



## edX (Nov 23, 2002)

c'mon people - is this the way we treat new members who and try and reach out when they get here? where's your manners?


----------



## Sogni (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *c'mon people - is this the way we treat new members who and try and reach out when they get here? where's your manners?  *



Hey I've been busy away from the computer and just saw this thread! So there!   

Welcome mystique! Let us know if we can help you with your Mac in any way. Most of the people here are friendly and helpful.


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 24, 2002)

Welcom mystique!






It has been eons since I've been around (3 month project from hell)... So I feel like a newbie-all-over_again.  I'm glad to see I have not been demoted from being a "Senior Member".


----------



## tree (Nov 24, 2002)

Welcome, new member Mystique!


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 24, 2002)

welcome!

is your screen name the same as the x-men character?


----------



## edX (Nov 24, 2002)

hey, welcome back Tommy !!  

i've wondered where you are several times over the last couple of months. glad you've stopped back in.


----------



## Izzy (Nov 24, 2002)

Glad to have ya here Mystique...me thinks that I sense a british mac user...if so welcome from across the pond.  

Also, if you are from britain...I see that you are a firefigher, how is the strike situation there?  I only briefly heard about it on the news...


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 24, 2002)




----------



## satanicpoptart (Nov 24, 2002)

welcome!


----------



## mystique (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> everybody is pretty harmless except that Ed guy... rumor has it he's dating Anna Nicole Smith at the moment and it affects his temper...


 If it's just his temper and not his wallet it's affecting then more power to him. (In your DREAMS, Ed) 
Thanks all....I'll be around more in the future, got a bit of a full plate a the moment. (And nothing so exotic as Anna Nicole Smith, alas).

-Myst. (no relation to any comic book character)


----------



## mystique (Nov 25, 2002)

Oh and Izzy...I'm not British, sorry for the confusion...I've just been watching too many Brit movies of late ....Harry Potter and all, ya know?  Bad habit of mine to begin with.
(None of that Monty Python blarg, either) *ducks from all true geeks who worship MP*


----------



## Izzy (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *Oh and Izzy...I'm not British, sorry for the confusion...I've just been watching too many Brit movies of late ....Harry Potter and all, ya know?  Bad habit of mine to begin with.
> (None of that Monty Python blarg, either) *ducks from all true geeks who worship MP* *



No prob...although you better watch what you say about Monty Python...you're likely to get a holy hand-grenade tossed on you


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 25, 2002)

oh, well mystique was that shape-shifter from the X-Men movie, the blue one that looked kind of fish-like or something


----------



## Ricky (Nov 25, 2002)

Welcome to MacOSX.com!    Someone get this guy a drink.

...   What?  

As for your secrets:
Don't feed trolls and don't leave spam.  And keep in mind that sometimes the forums may get a bit turbulent, just don't feed the flames.

And like Ed said, follow the rules!    You can have a good time here!

...If you try hard enough...


----------



## mystique (Nov 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ricky _
> Welcome to MacOSX.com!    Someone get this guy a drink



*looks around*

I DO hope you were referring to yourself, though the gesture was nice and much needed but you see... ...

I'M NOT A GUY  

s'allright. Happens all the time.
I could log on with a name like "Sexy Pink Kitten" and I'd STILL get called a "guy". 

Perhaps I should ditch the logging boots and shave my legs more often than just on New Years Eve?  Oh my..that's coming up too...no wonder....


----------



## TommyWillB (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL  

Double-welcome to you mysti for adding a bit more added diversity!

I wonder if it would lessen the mystique to know where you fit into the User vs. Geek thing continuum.


----------



## mystique (Nov 27, 2002)

Follow the Yellow Brick Road, Tommy....I think you'll find your answer there.


----------



## scott (Nov 28, 2002)

You're among the little people now! Watch out, we bite ankles.


----------



## mystique (Nov 28, 2002)

Yeah???

SUU-EEET!!! 

promises, promises 

At least youve learned to explore *other* parts of the body that don't reproduce , Scotty-luv. 

(I owed you at LEAST that one)


----------



## scott (Nov 28, 2002)

> At least youve learned to explore other parts of the body that don't reproduce



Not willingly.


----------



## mystique (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scott _
> *Not willingly. *


 

COMPLETELY HOPELESS


----------



## Sogni (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mystique _
> *
> 
> COMPLETELY HOPELESS *



LOL

Geez, guess some guys don't take suttle hints, huh?


----------



## mystique (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tormente _
> *LOL
> 
> Geez, guess some guys don't take suttle hints, huh?  *



He's got about four too many subtle hints already, besides he's all talk...twenty bucks says I can have him choking on his back bacon in a week.  

he cracks me up though which is a much needed commodity atm, so I better not make him run TOO far away.


----------



## mystique (Nov 28, 2002)

Ed? Ed? Earth to Ed?

You are not helping me out here at *ALL!* 

Stop hiding, I need you to hold my  hand in this strange land.


----------



## Jason (Nov 28, 2002)

how does he know where that hand has been anyways?


----------



## RacerX (Nov 28, 2002)

Ed seems to have his hands full around here most of the time, right Ed?   

I would like to give you a big welcome,    but as I am an infrequent member at best, I'll just say _Hi_... *Hi!*


----------



## edX (Nov 28, 2002)

well, things have been busy the last few days. i've been doing my best rodney dangerfield impression i'm afraid.  

at least the thing about scottt is that when he gets poddy mouth, he is all prepared to clean it up  

virtual hand holding? hmmm, sounds like fun. not that i think anyone here would hurt you (as long as you don't get involved in a "should osx be available for pc" thread  ) so here's my hand if you need it. just don't squeeze the circulation out of it  

and Mr. Shaw - good to see you here. please, take your shoes off and stay awhile.


----------



## RacerX (Nov 28, 2002)

Thanks...

 

but maybe I should leave my shoes on.


----------



## mystique (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RacerX _
> *Thanks...
> but maybe I should leave my shoes on.  *



 Yes my friend, that ankle biting is sounding pretty erotic to me. Either live dangerously or keep shoes AND socks on at all times...you never know about me.

but you already knew that


----------



## RacerX (Nov 28, 2002)

...sounds interesting. But I was actually worried about clearing out this thread.

But now that you guys have brought up this stuff, I do have something of a foot fetish... I think I need to go spend some quality time with my wife.  

I'll checking with you guys later.


----------

